# Paint over Powder Coating



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a situation where some powder coated aluminum storefronts need to have a color change.

Can it be done with an automotive type finish?

Self etching primer?

Ideas, methods or any info on this appreciated.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just did my snowblower and it was powder coated. I had to sand the flaking PC off and feather it out. Then I primed and painted. As long as you do a good job scuffing you shouldn't have adhesion issues.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=437276


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Any particular type of primer?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I used rattle can Rustoleum, the rusty metal version goes on nice and thick and smooths out nice. No sanding required if you respray within an hours. I always sand to get the smooth finish.


----------



## paintnatzi (Apr 10, 2013)

Dont foul this one... a failure on storefronts is not fun. Ive done them several times. You got a couple options. You can clean, sand, and use two coats of shercryl semigloss from sherwins. You can prep same and use two coats of sherwins bondplex. Both are water based specialized products for that type of thing. Or, you can prep same and use polane urethane from sherwins as well. Urethane is best product on storefront metal. Dont let anyone tell you different. Bondplex is next best option and also works well too. Shercryl is third option. Ive had to use all of these on storefront at times for different purposes. But normally use urethane on storefront. Its the best system no matter which paint store you use. Urethane is optimum product. Hands down !! I wouldnt use anything but urethane or a waterborne product made to stick to that type of thing.


----------



## Derek1157 (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree with paintnatzi. Bondplex, Shercryl, or 0 VOC Acrylic are great for this. Though honestly, some of the high end regular architectural paints work fine. Those first 3 have at least twice the adhesion of regular products though, so it's something to consider. Bondplex has even more. Personally, I think pressure washing is more important than scuffing. People's greasy hands and such. As long as it's free of grime and mildew, a good adhering product has worked fine for me.


----------



## Cb4meau (Jun 5, 2013)

A product called zinger here in Australia (metho base) bit of a sand down may do the trick


----------

